# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod kod kuce iskustva itd

## Ana4444

Bok svima !  Molila bih sve zene koje su rodile doma da se jave sa svojim iskustvom i  dal su imale primalju - babicu prisutnu , kako su dosle do nje posto je protuzakonito, kako je islo poslije poroda odmah sa dojenjem i pregled bebe nakon poroda itd. Gdje nabaviti bazen za porod .... Ja sam cvrsto odlucila svoje 4. dijete koje cekam roditi kod kuce u vodi ....

----------


## mateja_04

Hej, i mene zanima isto, ali očito smo same.

----------


## Silan

Nisam imala babicu. Beba dojila odmah poslije poroda (u mom slucaju nakon poroda posteljice, s obzirom da posteljica ide odmah nakon bebe, kod mene). Pregled bebe sutradan na pedijatriji.
Isto odlucila roditi u vodi, medjutim kad su krenuli bolovi predomislila se. Bilo me strah roditi u vodi kuci, bez babice. Osjecala sam se sigurnije i zeljela sam da rodim onako kako su nase stare nane/bake radjale.

----------


## nejranoo

> Nisam imala babicu. Beba dojila odmah poslije poroda (u mom slucaju nakon poroda posteljice, s obzirom da posteljica ide odmah nakon bebe, kod mene). Pregled bebe sutradan na pedijatriji.
> Isto odlucila roditi u vodi, medjutim kad su krenuli bolovi predomislila se. Bilo me strah roditi u vodi kuci, bez babice. Osjecala sam se sigurnije i zeljela sam da rodim onako kako su nase stare nane/bake radjale.


Ne znam hoce li ti doci notifikacija, ako da molim te da se javis. Suprugi je termin za mjesec dana, zeli kucni porod, pa bi imala neka pitanja. Hvala.

----------


## Beti3

Sve je to Silan napisala na forumu. Samo nadji njene postove.
Ali, neasistirani porod u kući nikako nije za preporučiti. Nije to igra. Dva su života u pitanju.

----------


## Beti3

Da li ste vidjele ovu vijest? https://www.24sata.hr/news/rodila-je...spasiti-744825
Jako me je rastužila. Znam da se tragedije događaju i 
u rodilištima, sama sam ju iskusila, ali možda bi ova beba imala šansu. Jadna, jadna, jadna mama. Neopisiva bol.
A još će ju, tj sve koji su bili na porodu, i zakon kačiti.

----------


## mašnica

I Roda je izdala priopćenje na tu temu: https://www.roda.hr/udruga/dokumenta...-kod-kuce.html

Nema mi smisla komentirati možda bi beba imala šanse, jer možda ne bi imala šanse ni u bolnici. Mnogo tragedija se u bolnici događa pa se o tome po portalima i vijestima ne piše. Tužna je svaka takava priča, a stanje i usporedba sa drugim EU zemljama...uh...teška tema, znamo i sami u kakvom su nam stanju bolnicea i zdravstvo i u kojim uvjetima medic.osoblje radi. Unazad godinu dana sam sigurno barem 20x bila u drž.bolnicama: Rebro, Petrova, Vinogradska na raznim odjelima, isto tako bila sam i u 4 privatne zdravstvene ustanove...tužno za usporediti, tužno...i još kad vidim zaraštenu bolnicu u Blatu srce mi se para....

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Šta je sigurniji porod - doma ili u bolnici, to je relativno i zavisi gde se trudnica oseća sigurnije. 
Za nekoga ko ima strah od bolnica i nema poverenja u osoblje je definitivno bolje da rodi doma. A tragedije su se dogadjale svuda i dogadjaće se i u buduće, na žalost. Moje osobno mišljenje je da je porod doma sigurniji, jer je prirodniji i babica gleda samo tebe i ima strpljenja, a u bolnici često radja istovremeno i po 10 žena i zato daju drip da ubrzaju porode, što je zaista tužno. 
Moja sestra je rodila u bolnici u SLO i bila je prezadovoljna, jer je porod bio 4 sata, s tim da su joj nalegali na trbuh i da su je rebra bolela još dugo - sa time ja ne bi bila zadovoljna da sam bila na njenom mestu. I rezali su je naravno. Imala je mušku babicu, koji joj je govorio da ima uzku zdelicu i da mogu probati u različitim položajima, ali verovatno neće ići - sorry, ne zvući baš ohrabrujuće. Inače, ta muška osoba je poznata kao jedna najboljih i najizkusnjih u rodilištu, što mi je isto pretužno. Sve zavisi od toga kakva su naša očekivanja u vezi poroda - treba ih preispitati pa onda odlučiti gde i kako roditi.



Ako budem radjala, to će sigurno biti ili doma ili u kući za porode. Većina mojih prijateljica je rodila u rodilištima i priče su onako dosta horor, bilo je i vakum poroda i oštećenja beba tokom poroda.

----------

